# what is probably the best cd and rendition of Adrian Willaert and Jacob Obrecht yet?



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

I rediscover the naxos of Adrian Willaert and the Jacob Olbrecht Missa caput, by mister Jeremy Su


mmerly, nice and wont bash mister Summerly achievement, after countless lisen i would start gaining interrest in the vocal patern clestial harmonies and so on.

But what is perhaps Willaert at is utter best, whit startling vocal dissonance goodness and a lovely contre-point and bassus thatt whent further let's says than mister Summerly and is Oxford Camerata.

Than what about Jacob Obrecht missa caput on naxos well pretty basic but is there more than this, name cds of these composer that honnor these composer in an outstanding maner.

:tiphat:


----------



## Chordalrock (Jan 21, 2014)

For Willaert, there's Cinquecento on Hyperion.

For Obrecht, there's Sound and the Fury on Orf, a few albums by the Clerks Group, and of course one by Tallis Scholars.


----------



## Mandryka (Feb 22, 2013)

deprofundis said:


> I rediscover the naxos of Adrian Willaert and the Jacob Olbrecht Missa caput, by mister Jeremy Su
> 
> mmerly, nice and wont bash mister Summerly achievement, after countless lisen i would start gaining interrest in the vocal patern clestial harmonies and so on.
> 
> ...


I'll try to hear the Summerly recording you like so much soon.

I think you should explore the Complete Willaert Edition on Stradivarius. Many people think highly of Singer Pur's Willaert, though I must say for me the recordings haven't touched my musical G spot yet. I'm a bit of a Willaertophobe maybe. Musica Nova is a very subtle thing, maybe too subtle for me.

You may also like a recording of motets, including a couple by Willaert, with Cappella Pratensis directed by Joshua Rifkin, called "Vivat Leo" It's something I dip into now and then on spotify and it sounds interesting. That's not a recommendation you understand, I don't know it well enough for that.


----------

